# Can you tell if someone is weak (physically) just by looking at their face?



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

On various forum threads (including ones on here) about being unable to attract women, I've seen COUNTLESS people saying, "Hit the gym."

This is leading me to believe that it is possible to tell if a person is weak (physically) just by looking at their face, and not their muscles or body mass. In the past, I've had a couple of people criticising my body in photos by saying things like, "You are weak" or "Look at your body." How would they know that if they didn't see my muscles?

So, is it really true that your facial appearance can determine how strong or weak you are?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

If I stare at them, and they look to the ground or try not to look back at me, then I think they are weak but if they stare back at me and are not afraid to make eye contact, then they are definitely not weak.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I can usually tell if a person is tough or not by paying attention to their body language and facial expressions. Not saying that I can tell if they're physically weak or not. But I can tell if they're the type to back down in a fight, for example. I'm pretty sure a lot of people (especially guys) do this too. That's probably how bullies choose their targets.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Not really, After a few years of martial art training, Muy thai, boxing, taekwondo, I know some dudes who may look "out of it" or "soft" but will knock your block off in seconds. Only "Meat heads" at weight lifting gyms judge people by their cover. Anybody who hangs around combat gyms or actually involved with them know never underestimate a man by his looks.


----------

